# Topics > Related topics > Events >  World Summit AI, applied Artificial Intelligence summit, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Organizer - Inspired Minds Media Ltd

Website - worldsummit.ai

youtube.com/@worldsummitai307

facebook.com/WorldSummitAI

twitter.com/WorldSummitAI

linkedin.com/company/world-summit-ai

linkedin.com/groups/8609821

instagram.com/worldsummitai

Founder and CEO - Sarah Porter

Co-founder - Mike Reiner

World Summit AI is the result of a unique collaboration between the global City.Ai Network and 100+ 
international AI events.

World Summit AI 2023 - October 2023, Gashouder, Amsterdam, Netherlands

World Summit AI Americas 2023, April 19-20, 2023, Montreal, Canada

World Summit AI 2022, October 13-14, 2022, Taets Art and Event Park, Zaanstad, Amsterdam, Netherlands

World Summit AI 2020 - September - November 2020, online

World Summit AI 2019 - October 9-10, 2019, Gashouder, Amsterdam, Netherlands

World Summit AI 2018 - October 10-11, 2018, Gashouder, Amsterdam, Netherlands

World Summit AI 2017 - October 11-12, 2017, Gashouder, Amsterdam, Netherlands

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Summit AI

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> The Applied Ai Tech Festival - "Built by the Ai ecosystem for the Ai ecosystem" - taking place 10th-12th October, 2017 in Amsterdam.

----------


## Airicist

World Summit AI 2017 Amsterdam - Official Opening

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Watch World Summit AI 2017 in Amsterdam Opening Video

----------


## Airicist

World Summit AI 2017 - Highlights

Published on Dec 14, 2017




> World Summit AI gathered 2873 attendees from 72 countries in Amsterdam to discuss the future of AI, machine learning and related topics. The AI brains will return to Amsterdam, October 10th - 11th, 2018.

----------


## Airicist

WSAI 2018 - Artificial Intelligence – a leadership perspective

Published on Apr 2, 2019




> Watch Artificial Intelligence – a leadership perspective panel discussion at World Summit AI Amsterdam 2018. 
> 
> Mikhail Parakhin, CTO, Yandex
> Cassie Kozyrkov, Chief Decision Scientist, Google
> Itamar Friedman, Head of Alibaba Israel MV Lab, Alibaba
> Joseph Sirosh, Corporate Vice President and CTO AI, Microsoft
> 
> Moderator: 
> Liv Boeree, Science Communicator and Poker Champion

----------

